

Amazon: Our Most Fulfilling Web Service Yet - kuldeep_kap
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2008/03/our-most-fulfil.html

======
Flemlord
What an AWESOME idea. I wish I had some sort of widget to sell.

------
patrickg-zill
This is astounding and will really shake up the fulfillment business.

------
inovica
Amazon are truly pioneers here. We use EC2 and S3 and are looking at their
database (thought our guys are fighting it a little!) so in theory someone can
now run not just a digital business, like we do, but if you actually sell
something now you can do it all from home and run the whole thing on Amazons
platform. Kudos to them for their forward thinking

------
schtono
Does anyone know if you can only use their US warehouses or Europe / Germany
is also available?

~~~
r7000
Germany and UK too.

------
rms
Wow. Any idea how much they charge?

Edit: free for the web service, they charge for the fulfillment. Not
unreasonable, though I don't know what competitors charge.
<http://www.amazon.com/gp/seller/fba/fba_pricing.html>?

------
alaskamiller
They're going to compete with UPS (which is transitioning into fulfillment and
even IT repair at its depots!) on this and I guess they're targeting the long
tail first.

~~~
thorax
Of course they also use UPS to ship (I assume), so UPS gets a piece of theirs.

------
sammyo
And it's free!

------
ctingom
Really cool.

